# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿Cuánto vale Embalses.net?

## Salut

Ahora mismo, 119 US$  :Big Grin: 

Calcula lo que vale tu página web  :Big Grin:

----------


## pacome36

> Ahora mismo, 119 US$ 
> 
> 
> 
> Calcula lo que vale tu página web


la compro, ¿donde hay que firmar?

----------


## Salut

Desde luego, el potencial que tiene embalses.net es enorme. Parece mentira que la hayan valorado tan a la baja  :Frown:

----------


## FEDE

> Desde luego, el potencial que tiene embalses.net es enorme. Parece mentira que la hayan valorado tan a la baja


Hola Salut, gracias por el enlace, aqui estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.Es muy poco dinero no se como estara ahora el dolar, pero calculo que serian unos 82 o 83 euros ¡vamos una cena con la familia! yo tambien lo compro  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .Saludos

----------


## Salut

Seguramente con la puesta en marcha del foro aumentará mucho su precio... más visitas, más referencias externas, etc.  :Smile:

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Lo que pasa es que ahí no se calcula el valor sentimental, a ver ¿cuanto le hechais?
a esta página que os informa
a esta página que os cabrea y alegra
a esta pagina que os engancha cada martes con su actualización
sentimentalmente no tiene precio, jiojoijoiojijoi.

Saludos

----------


## Salut

^^ Embalses.net no tiene precio  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Por cierto, prueba:


Genial, ya tenemos gráfico de visitas!!  :Big Grin: 



EDIT: Flípolo!! Meteored sólo vale 111 $  :EEK!:

----------


## Salut

^^ Bueno, pasada la epoca de lluvias, parece que las visitas se están estabilizando en el doble que el año pasao  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Haciendo por curiosidad una revisión de lo que la pagina citada más arriba calcula como valor de la página, www.embalses.net vale 119$, y foros.embalses.net otros 103$

Qué poco me parece...

----------


## jasg555

En esa valoración se tiene en cuenta si es una página local de un país o global. El idioma. La posibilidad de traslación de ese idioma. Los usuarios registrados. El nº de visitas. Etc...

----------


## Salut

^^ Pos ya sabeis... a hacer proselitismo a tope, jejejej!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo creo que para nosotros Embalses.net no tiene precio. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## manuelra

Si sé que vale tan poco no pierdo el tiempo en colgar fotos............................................j  eje esto demuestra que realmente no te dice el precio...o estará en miles de $ la cantidad? 119.000$ lo vería mas justo, jeje

----------


## ben-amar

> Si sé que vale tan poco no pierdo el tiempo en colgar fotos............................................j  eje esto demuestra que realmente no te dice el precio...o estará en miles de $ la cantidad? 119.000$ lo vería mas justo, jeje


Lo sentimos, no vendemos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :

----------


## sergi1907

Esto es el valor de mercado, el valor humano no tiene precio :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Gracias a todos los foreros :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## nando

yo desde luego tampoco vendo ..... señores no se vende :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Por si os sirve de consuelo, las webs de la CHSegura, CHTajo, CHGuadiana, etc. valen también 119 $.
Y el periódico "Público" sólo 111 $  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

> Por cierto, prueba:


Vaya, lástima la bajada de visitas que hemos tenido en los últimos meses  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Vaya, lástima la bajada de visitas que hemos tenido en los últimos meses



Si no hubiera sido por el invierno que hemos tenido no hubiera habido esas cifras. Pero de todas formas en verano, estando la gente de vacaciones, no habrá habido tantas visitas.

----------


## sergi1907

> Vaya, lástima la bajada de visitas que hemos tenido en los últimos meses


Tranquilo, las últimas lluvias seguro que animarán el foro :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

No os preocupeis tanto por el valor de una página. Si Internet se basara en el valor monetario que tienen las páginas que mantenemos, no existiría.

El día que una página X se base en el valor monetario, dejará de tener el espíritu que la creó.

----------


## Salut

Si no es una cuestion del precio, sino de las visitas :P

----------


## nando

Embalses.net Evaluación  105.589,42
www.Embalses.net está en el puesto nº6.573 de España. Tiene contenidos sobre "Foros Del Agua En Desarrollado Por Vbulletin", "Agua Embalsada En La Cuenca Del Segura Y Pantanos De La". 


http://bizinformation.es/www.embalses.net

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Embalses.net Evaluación * 105.589,42*
> www.Embalses.net está en el puesto nº6.573 de España. Tiene contenidos sobre "Foros Del Agua En Desarrollado Por Vbulletin", "Agua Embalsada En La Cuenca Del Segura Y Pantanos De La". 
> 
> 
> http://bizinformation.es/www.embalses.net



¿Cuántas acciones nos corresponden a cada uno?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> ¿Cuántas acciones nos corresponden a cada uno?


Lo siento, estamos en ampliacion de capital  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ....humano :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

A ver si van a hacernos una OPA hostil... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A ver si van a hacernos una OPA hostil...


Jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Jurr... mae mia, que diferencia de valoracion entre una web y otra!

De todas formas, esta última valoración me parece bastante más razonable. Embalses.net tiene una presencia mediática e internetera más que considerable. Igual 100.000 € son muchos (tendria que poder generar unos 10.000 € en publicidad al año), pero desde luego sí que es más cercano a la realidad que la miseria de ciento y pico que abrió este hilo  :Smile:

----------

